
GAS – Go AST Scanner - im_dario
https://github.com/HewlettPackard/gas
======
im_dario
From GAS' README:

Inspects source code for security problems by scanning the Go AST.

[...]

Gas is still in alpha and accepting feedback from early adopters. We do not
consider it production ready at this time.

